# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Mata Ikan berubah membesar

## hansjhe

Permisi suhu" , saya mau tanya.. ikan saya satu kolam membesar semua matanya. sudah 3hari seperti ini, dari 2hari lalu saya puasakan dan kuras untuk ningkatkan kualitas air, belum kasih apa-apa. Masih keliatan gesit, takutnya popeye kenapa ya kira kira?  ::  saya lampirkan fotonya 2

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hansjhe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hansjhe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

